# Ruger 10/22 breakdown



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Thoughts on this as company to the B.O.B. The back pack it comes with has plenty of room for some mre's, supplies etc
Heck maybe a replacement for the B.O.B



Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think you mean the 10/22 Takedown, not breakdown. I own one. I like it. It's pretty much like every other 10/22 made with the added feature of being able to detach the barrel easily and package in either the backpack that comes with it or something else if you wish. Most 10/22 aftermarket parts will fit. There are a few bits, notably the stock, that are unique, but there are aftermarket stocks appearing for it and I am sure there will be more later.

I think the pack is a bit small for a BOB, but with the Molle strapping you could attach it to a larger backpack or just move the rifle to the larger pack. Your choice.

If you have any specific questions about it, I'll try to answer.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Force of habit calling it breakdown to those who really don't understand
But I assumed those here and people who know would get it and the play on words!!!
Sorry 


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Also I have no questions. I own my share of arms. Just tossing it out there!



Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't have the takedown model but if you want to send me yours for a couple years I'd be glad to get back to you with a product review.:2thumb:


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Now that made me laugh - thanks


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

While the 10/22 is very popular, there are smaller, lighter, cheaper and more accurate options out there. The new Chiappa 22, Marlin Papoose and Henry Survival Rifle being 3 examples. I would even take the Marlin 795 over it, but that's just my opinion. If the 10/22 is your must have rifle then it's a better option than the not take down version for a BOB.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree but I was made an offer I could not refuse. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The 10/22 is one of the most popular 22 rifles ever made for a reason.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

hiwall said:


> The 10/22 is one of the most popular 22 rifles ever made for a reason.


Has any other .22 rifle outsold the 10/22?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Marketing, hype and fanaticism can sell a lot of anything. The Ruger 10/22 is a fine rifle, but it is not the holy grail fanboys want the world to believe. You can put the Glock in the same category. Great gun, but the hype has sold thousands upon thousands more than the reality. Feel free to love any weapon platform that you want to, and feel free to stand behind it. But not accepting the limitations and capabilities of your platform is a hindrance not a benefit.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a 10/22 take down also, the carrying bag also contains an SR22 a small cleaning kit and 2,000 rounds of ammo. It is stationed with my grab and go equipment.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Though I do own a 10/22 it is not my favorite but I bought one so I would have one the same as other members of my small group. No gun or anything else is perfect (I might be the only exception!) but the 10/22 IS a good gun. Like many of Ruger's guns it is very functional but might be lacking in some finer points. I have several other 22's including a very nice heavy target rifle. Each one has good points and bad points. The only way to know if you have the best gun is to buy alot of them to try out
Personally I have no attraction to any take-down models (OK I do have an AR7) as I see little point to owning one(at least for me).


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I own a takedown, well my wife does now since she claimed it from me! I could not find an adjustable stock for mine but was able to modify one for a standard 10/22. This was done by cutting it where the detach point is, smoothing the edges so it wouldn't cut any digits with a dremel tool and I was going to use the cut front part and modify it to fit with the detach lever but my wife was fine with the standard front portion. I have not given it a proper paint job yet but it will come soon when I have some free time to make that happen.
As far as it being a superior firearm, I don't think so! A superior firearm IMO is one that you are comfortable and effective with. No name brand can make that happen! My wife is comfortable and effective with the Ruger 10/22 takedown, so IMO it is the perfect firearm for her. Is accuracy an issue, no. Because the purpose in which she uses it she is effective with it. The perfect or superior firearm is the one that works for you, might be an off brand! Unless you are shooting competition or those way out there shots then comfort and effectiveness are my measure for a firearm!

Just my $.02:beercheer:


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

From some of the comments I think folks have misinterpreted some of the early positive comments. No one has suggested a 10/22 is the end all, be all of rifles. With the volume they sell Ruger is obviously doing some things right. The 10/22 is a mass produced rifle of good quality at a price people are willing to pay. The 10/22 may be the best selling .22 rifle of all time. The Takedown version is a relatively new variant of the 10/22 and is obviously aimed at the market that would consider an AR-7 or Marlin Papoose. I think that is due to a growing market for rifles of this type. At my local gun shop the 10/22TD and AR/7 are typically in stock. Both sell well. I'm sure they would sell the Marlin as well, but you can't stock everything. If you walk in and ask for something they don't have they aren't going to try to change your mind to what they carry. Thay'll simply offer to order what you want.

I don't think the advertising I have seen for the 10/22TD, or any other firearm for that matter, crosses the line into hype. Firearms just don't seem to be sold that way.

I bought a 10/22 TD and am pleased with my purchase. If someone else buys a an AR-7 and likes it then that's good too.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

mike_dippert said:


> As a prospective buyer of a takedown rifle, there are several attributes steering me toward a 10/22.
> #1 Concealment. These 3 fit the bill equally. I'll be storing them in the actual bob, so the Ruger & Marlin bags are of no value to me.
> #2 Accuracy. The AR7 is consistently reported to be the least accurate. The 10/22 seems to squeak out an advantage over the 70PSS at 50yds.
> #3 Ease of Assembly. The last thing I want to mess with is nuts and wrenches. The AR7 is the clear loser here. I'd like to get my hands on a 70PSS before deciding if the barrel nut is a nuisance. And if the 10/22 is really as simple as it looks.
> ...


Well, the TD is pretty much like any 10/22 with just the TD feature, which is really simple to operate. Do read the manual or you'll probably forget to snug the barrel nut.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been really happy with my 10/22, I put a Nikon scope on it and I blow up dirtclods and kill weeds on the berm backstop at my range. I dont know any other people that keep a .22 zero'd at 165 yards but I do things a little different sometimes 

I want to get the TD for a couple reasons:
A. I'm familiar with 10/22 and I've already got a bunch of mag's for it.
B. I want one that is setup for hunting instead of long distance target practice plinking
C. I like the AR-7 design but I'm not sure floating is a good thing or not. If I understand them correctly "it floats so if you drop it out of your pack it will not sink to the bottom of the lake!" but I dont plan on crossing lakes, if I have to cross a stream and I drop it, I really dont want it floating down the creek with me trying to chase it!

A buddy of mine built his own custom .22 on the 10/22 frame, all very high end parts and it was ridiculously accurate. but that was a $1200 .22 rifle, and I'm fine with hitting something smaller than a rabbit head at 160 yards, and I'm only into mine for $500'ish. Mine came with realtree or some other camo wrap so that cost more, plus there was some Tasco or something on it that I replaced with a Nikon ProSeries II that was on sale at Cabela's.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

mike_dippert said:


> As a prospective buyer of a takedown rifle,
> #2 Accuracy. The AR7 is consistently reported to be the least accurate.....


Is that review from the pre Henry Arm model?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> Is that review from the pre Henry Arm model?


Good point. I believe that the AR-7 has been made by 3 different companies. Current Henry models would be the appropriate comparison.

While accuracy always matters, with these models it also matters if they stay sighted in after repeatedly being broken down and reassembled. The 10/22 seems good in this respect, but I can't speak to the other models as I haven't owned them.


----------



## hardrock (May 19, 2010)

The 10-22 is a very good rifle. The only bad thing I have to say about it is that the trigger pull weight is very heavy and it hurts accuracy.

(keeps the lawyers away)


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

hardrock said:


> The 10-22 is a very good rifle. The only bad thing I have to say about it is that the trigger pull weight is very heavy and it hurts accuracy.
> 
> (keeps the lawyers away)


Personally, I put in an auto bolt release and left the trigger alone. I suspect all of these rifles could benefit from a trigger job.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Love my TD. But then again I love most tools and the 10/22 is just that. Another tool, best suited for some things but not everything. Like a great knife or axe , no one size ever fits all. That's the best part about tools. I need more of them :2thumb:


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I own one as well. It is a nice gun and the pack is pretty well made. I don't know how much other gear I could really get in the bag. After you add a few magazines loaded up. One of the things we found recently was our BOBs were way overweight for us. As we got older we did not adjust for the changes in our bodies. 

I really like my 10/22 take down model but question if it is worth the additional cost over our other 10/22 models. We did standardize on the Ruger for extra parts sake. I tend to agree with Sentry in that there are other lighter options you may also want to consider for your BOB. GB


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a 10/22, I have it because of all the aftermarket addons that allow me to tailor it to my needs..
BUT!
I'd get a Marlin papoose if you're an above average shot, you can get more use from it,
and the 75$ you save can go to ammo and mags.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Magus said:


> I have a 10/22, I have it because of all the aftermarket addons that allow me to tailor it to my needs..
> BUT!
> I'd get a Marlin papoose if you're an above average shot, you can get more use from it,
> and the 75$ you save can go to ammo and mags.


Good point about the Marlin or any other .22 that is less expensive than the 10/22. Which ever make/model you feel the most comfortable with is IMHO the one to go with. Again IMHO the accuracy factor is more up to the shooter (yeah I know...Duh statement) than the rifle. I own 2 regular 10/22's, 1 10/22 take down and two Marlin tube fed .22's and there isn't a nickles worth of difference in the accuracy of any of them. Bottom line ..go with the one that will "fill the bill" of your .22 needs.

I prefer the 10/22's for the simple reason that they are capable of taking the 25 rd. (and higher) mags and are shorter than the tube fed guns. The size of the take down when it is broken down and stowed in it's case along with other goodies is something that I can sling over my shoulder or secure to the top of my ruck.


----------

